
TypeScript's Quiet, Steady Rise Among Programming Languages - ChefboyOG
https://www.wired.com/story/typescript-microsoft-javascript-alternative-most-popular/
======
chillacy
Typescript has been an absolute joy to work with, especially compared to Flow.
The best part is the library support on definitely typed.

------
craftoman
You get flexibility and types at the same time. It's a playground for
developers.

